# Race to Sub-13



## crafto22 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi guys, I was looking for a "Race to sub-13", but it seems that doesn't currently exist, which makes me sad, so I decided to make one myself!

*Rules*

1. Be honest. If you're getting times of 12 seconds or less in the first round, I won't consider your times in the standings. This is for fun, not to show off how much faster you are than us. NOTE: If you have a couple of sketchy, lucky solves resulting in really fast times, you can supply a reconstruction and I may accept the solve(s).
2. Use the given scrambles
3. Be polite and respect others. Excessive bragging won't be tolerated, and will result in your permanent disqualification.

Okay, let's get started!

*ROUND ONE*

Scrambles generated by cstimer.net

1. U' R' F R F' R2 B' L R2 U D' R2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F 
2. B R' L' B' L' F2 R2 U R D2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 B 
3. R' L B2 D B2 R D2 F U F U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F R2 
4. F2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 R D U F R2 D' F' U' L2 B 
5. L2 U2 F D2 F D2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 L B U2 L R U' L B2 R D2 
6. F U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 F U2 R B F D2 L R F' 
7. D' R2 L' U2 D' B' R B' U B' L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' B2 L2 F R2 
8. R2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' B' L R' U F R' U L' U 
9. B L F U2 F' B D' R' F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B' R2 D2 
10. R2 F2 U' F2 B' L2 D' B' F2 U2 L' U2 D2 L B2 L2 D2 B 
11. F U2 B2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 U F D' L B2 R' B U2 L D 
12. U2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R D2 U' L' B2 U F' L2 B D' F2 R2

My results:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-25

Average: 13.31

Time List:
1. 13.55 
2. 14.99 
3. 13.21 
4. 14.42
5. 11.79
6. 14.02
7. 12.60
8. 14.29
9. 12.20
10. 12.98
11. 12.64
12. 13.19


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 25, 2015)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)/page133


----------



## crafto22 (Sep 25, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)/page133



Please check your links before posting stuff. That race is *over*.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm not at that this speed yet but sub-13 is a little funky, just do sub 12 and maybe a sub 10 thread as well.

also penguinz stated that you should start that thread back up.


----------



## crafto22 (Sep 26, 2015)

lol this isn't going well


----------

